# Burton or Tahoe?



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Tahoe....God's country. When I graduated from URI (a long time ago) a couple of us did a road trip out there after graduation, 3 stayed for good, 2 came back. It's worth spending a season out West if you don't have anything holding you back, IMO.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Psi-Man said:


> Tahoe....God's country. When I graduated from URI (a long time ago) a couple of us did a road trip out there after graduation, 3 stayed for good, 2 came back. It's worth spending a season out West if you don't have anything holding you back, IMO.


Yeah I think you're right. I've never been there but the photos of the place look unbelievable, I mean it IS Tahoe. 

I hear it's not hard to find a room come December. I guess thats the time everyone who got there early already signed out leases and there are plenty of people looking for another roommate.. Or I can go in mid October and see what type of jobs there are around then...

Anyone know what the hospitality discount is there on season passes? I'm trying to decide if I should go for a job on the mountain or not.. $$$ is going to be tight.

And aparently they have a decent bus system also?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tahoe, Salt Lake, Summit County are pretty much the mecca's. Lot's of different things going on than just the ski areas too. I'd also say there is a fair amount of chance to land yourself into the type of career you want at those spots. SLC might be the easiest. Being a metro area with lots of outdoor companies located or locating there. Summit has it's fair share of snowboard related biz, but the bigger players are almost always based out of Denver. Which isn't a bad location but not as convenient as the places mentioned above. Tahoe suffers from the same. Reno or Sacto would be the more likely spots there. 

As far as jobs go in Tahoe, if you go there shoulder seasons, you shouldn't have too hard of time picking up a waiting/bar tending. South shore has all the casinos, definitely more jobs there. North shore has a better overall selection of resorts imo. Kirkwood was the only reason I ever went to the South shore and Kirkwood isn't really South shore either. There is also getting to be a lot of competitive pass pricing for the Tahoe area resorts. If you can squirrel $500-$700 I think you'll have your pick and you probably don't need to spend that much too.

As far as a bus system goes, I don't remember much of one on the North Shore, but I never had a problem hitching around. Keep a can of pepper spray with you, but I doubt you'd ever have to use it. 

Don't get me wrong about not mentioning other spots like Mammoth, Jackson, or Aspen. Those are great spots, they just don't have the location that the three above do. 

As far as the Burton gig goes, it could be worth your time if you stick to your goals. It is an introduction to the biz. If you can work your way into a decent position, it probably won't be that hard to whore yourself to a different company that is based out of the West. Plenty of guys running their ops out of or nearby to just about every resort in the West. So it could be a classic pay now and enjoy the benefits for the rest of your life type thing. Of course you could also end up stuck in the east, but somehow I think you'd be frequent visitor to the West.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im planning on moving to tahoe myself next season and think i would be a better experience then working for burton in burlinton. burlington is a super fun town for vt but the way i see it is i can always come back to the east after a couple seasons if i want.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you've never been out west, Tahoe will probably blow your mind. Two things I hate most about Tahoe however as someone who is spoiled is the snow and crowds - even worse when you mix the two. The best terrain gets chewed in a matter of minutes and then turns into a mogul fest because the snow is so freaking wet. It will dump feet there, and after 1 day of being ridden it will seem like it hardly snowed because the whole mountain is ruined. I'm also a tree-whore and most major resorts there are very anti-tree-funnel-everyone-into-a-groomer, for liability reasons I'm assuming. They do very little selective cutting there, and the natural forest is generally a clusterfuck of pine/fir.

That's my negative-nancy two-cents about Tahoe anyways, I'm a spoiled powder hound so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd say move. You won't be young forever. If things don't work out this season move back home and try to get the job back with Burton. If you try hard enough you can get something to make ends meet out here. Just sack up and do it. Try not to spend as much money in Argentina and work your ass off when you get back to save money. It might take a little time to find a job, but you are a woman and it's easier getting a job in the restaurant business. 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Tough call. I guess it all depends on the type of job Burton's offering (if it's entry level but with opportunity to advance or intern bitch work) Also, will this job be available to you again next year or is it a huge opportunity to get a real job in the industry? The seasonal ski bum lifestyle is great when when you're young but eventually you're gonna want out of the couch surfing poverty stricken bar scene. Depending on your age i'd be leaning towards the job, working for one of the biggest names in snowboarding I'm sure you'd have tons of chances to head west and ride big mountain. Of course having started my career at 23 i'm a little bias


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

I would take the job at Burton. Just getting your "foot in the door" would be way worth it. Also you would make some great contacts while working there. You can always take a trip out west. It is about the long term and not what is best in the short run.

However, if you did want to move out west I would move to the Salt Lake City area. I really like visiting Salt Lake City and I think there would be better job opportunities and cheaper living with great riding very close to the city.

Another thing to think about is that a lot companies are not located right next to a mountain. I got a job at a resort using my degree  and it's great. They let me take lunch breaks to go snowboarding and I just have to walk out of the office door and I am right there.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

How old are you?

Why are these your only two options? If I was young again and could work in the states I would be heading for JH.From what I have learned about resort towns, all you have to do is stick around and the opportunities present themselves.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to quote one of the wisest people I know in the snowboard industry and he's only 19 years old. "Don’t get involved unless you want to change the industry, theres already 1000’s of complacent people working in the industry who are here purely to make money doing something related to their favorite pastime just because its funner than a regular job. We don’t need any more people who don’t want to change things up. Be creative! Be different! Be revolutionary." 

And I say this from living in this industry. FUCK THE SNOWBOARD INDUSTRY! No one in their right mind should ever want to work in it because it is fucking awful. As a woman it's even worse. Think high school 

I know exactly what job Burton is offering you, cool you work for Burton in the CS department answering emails and phone calls about why little Timmy needs to warranty his board because he ran over a rock and it got a core shot. I worked with a girl that did that exact job for 2 years and she said while it was actually fucking cake work, she rode a bunch, and has Burton on a resume it doesn't mean shit. The only thing she said it was good for was opening the door into the shop we worked at which actually gave her the opportunity to talk with more industry people and she if she didn't suck would have probably ended up really working in the industry. But her sucking goes back to that top quote. 

In case I haven't made my point yet. The snowboard industry fucking sucks.

Now on to Tahoe and moving there in December. Have fun being a snow carnie because there's no good jobs. So basically you'll move there live in shitty housing, work shitty shifts, and not ride. Oh and working for the resort means they fucking own you. No calling in on a pow day to shred, oh what you're tired from actually riding suck it up buttercup the tourists are more important, and above all else it sucks your soul dry. Always buy your pass and I mean ALWAYS regardless if it's an incentive to the job that way you have control over your pass and they can't red flag you for calling in, you get canned you still have it. Get my point?

I lived in Tahoe specifically South Lake. Fuck that place it's meth, mexicans, and a retarded low wage with high cost of living. Hence why I live in Summit County higher wages, same cost of living, cheaper season pass options but that's another story. 

You're the master of your destiny so do what you want and listen to people that have been there before you. I left WNY with 300 bucks to my name and a one way train ticket to Tahoe.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree entirely with BA except I dont have the inside info on the snowboarding business. I would not work in a profession that was my hobby, it would make me dislike it. I like working on cars but would never be a mechanic. I am trying to steer my wife away from a job in the snowboard/sports business..... 

When making my decision to move up to the rockies Summit was my first choice. I really wanted to move to breck. The only problem was the hospital paid $15/hr less per hour.... That is why I ended up next door in vail. I didnt want breck for the parks and pipes, it just seemed like a VERY chill cool place to live. You can also rent a place on craigslist on a 6-12 month lease right now for well under $1000. I am going to be paying $1700(all inclusive) for 2 br place in Vail.... but the pay will WAY offset that. 

I obviously did not move to any of these places but I did research 6 places total before moving to CO(eagle county, next door to summit county).... 

Seattle... awesome place to live, plenty of jobs, great snow at the resorts and quite a few of them around the area but none that are within 90 minutes of town.... I have to live within 30 minutes of my hospital for emergency call reasons....

Portland, pretty much the same deal as seattle but Mt Hood is closer and there is year round boarding there. I could live 30 minutes from town and 30 minutes from Meadows if I went to a town in between. I visit hood a couple times a year in June/July for HCSC for my son.... The summer life up here is amazing and if colorado is not what we dreamed in another 12 months I will move up to the portland area to try it out up there. Hiking is amazing in the PNW in summer, white water trips are awesome, it is a lot more humid than colorado but also quite a bit cooler overall, summer temps in the mountains in CO seem to get up to around 80.... in the area between portland and hood it is like 65, 75 TOPS.... it rains more too but I dont believe the myths of 300 days of clouds/rain a year... 

Reno/Lake Tahoe, There are by far more strange(meth heads, all the other shit BA said) people here than I have ever seen anywhere in the country or in Mexico lol.... Snow is OK, season is longer than most of the country, trees are around but not the big nicely naturally spaced trees like in the PNW or CO. Jobs are not as plentiful as I would like. 

Durango/South central CO, jobs are around but Pay is lower than central CO, beautiful area similar to here. they get a ton of snow in this area compared to the rest of CO. I have been going to Wolf creek for 5-6 years, 5-6 weeks a year and am familiar with the area. Housing is the same price as in Breck, you are ALOT more isolated from bigger towns than you are living within 90 minutes of denver. There is a regional airport in Durango but it is expensive to fly in and out of if you needed to. All the ski areas are small in comparision to central CO and the season passes only work for the home resort and are 30-50% more in cost....

Given your options I would take the job in Burlington, your area of the country is beautiful, there is plenty of riding to do up there in the winter as you know.... After having this job try and advance in the company... If I remember right you are like 25 or some shit like that.... by that age I was married with a kid and a house so I am bias like some of the other previous posters.... I am 34 now and will have the ability to ride over 100 days this season on my epic pass that cost like $600 for the season..... I have only been riding 6 years now and the most days on the mountain I have had so far is 30 for a year. I am all for getting a good career that can take you places you want to go and have a solid income while your there to have fun living in the area. I would not want to be up here or anywhere that has a bunch of activities to do and be broke as fuck having to work my ass off to only be able to ride 1-2 days a week...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the feedback. Sorry I'm up in east bumfuck Maine and getting back in touch with the outside world is hard to do up here. Every one seems to have good advice :thumbsup: Really appreciate your guys responses. 




HoboMaster said:


> I'm also a tree-whore and most major resorts there are very anti-tree-funnel-everyone-into-a-groomer, for liability reasons I'm assuming. They do very little selective cutting there, and the natural forest is generally a cluster fuck of pine/fir.


Really? How could they not have decent tree runs? There's no way the trees out there are any thicker than the trees here on the east coast.. if anything I thought trees out west were spaced further apart with out all the saplings and baby maples/oaks/birch trees that get in the way of the real sized trees.










roremc said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Why are these your only two options? If I was young again and could work in the states I would be heading for JH.From what I have learned about resort towns, all you have to do is stick around and the opportunities present themselves.


25. And they aren't my only two options.. I'm pretty open to doing just about anything if the idea gets into my head.. Tahoe is my main focus because of how many people I know from the east coast that are planning on living out there this coming winter. 5 with jobs there from winters prior already (3 at Alpine/2 at Northstar).. and 4 more that are planning on doing the move from here to there this fall to join them. Cro if you're out there you'd be east coast buddy #10 so.. I think I'd have the biggest support system out there making it an easier move.. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I worked with a girl that did that exact job for 2 years and she said while it was actually fucking cake work, she rode a bunch, and has Burton on a resume it doesn't mean shit. The only thing she said it was good for was opening the door into the shop we worked at which actually gave her the opportunity to talk with more industry people and she if she didn't suck would have probably ended up really working in the industry. But her sucking goes back to that top quote.
> 
> In case I haven't made my point yet. The snowboard industry fucking sucks.


Ha. I see your point. Good thing sucking is only a verb in my vocab and not an adjective.. but did I read that right? it was a cake job.. and she got plenty of riding.. hmm. Cuz that sounds too easy. For some reason I was under the impression being in that department was a 9-5 or 10-whatever job and that you didn't get much riding unless you pulled what some guys in warranty do- Wake up at 5am eat breakfast downtown, drive 40 minutes to the mountain catch first chair ride for 2 hours drive 40 minutes back, go to work repeat everyday. Which is all fine and dandy to me if that's what I had to do I'd be right there with them.. but there's something about living out west a season that needs to happen. 

You've been riding out there your whole life so you probably don't see it as anything special. East coast has what you need for the job but there's just no comparison to the snow you guys get out there vs. the ice/shorter seasons/smaller mountains we ride back here. Yeah I've networked my ass off and have a good system going for me up here I can ride pretty much anywhere for free the whole season and have the hook ups for gear/whatever I need so I definitely wouldn't mind sticking around home, but even if I did go out west and became a snow carnie what would I have to lose. So I'll have one shitty season listening watching everyone ride more than me on a pow day.. it couldn't be any worse than me having to listen and watch everyone this past season trust me. I'd like to think I'm a lot smarter than ending up in a position of that kind anyway. I hear my friend knows the manager at the Hyatt, instant night time restaurant position if that were to happen. If not then so be it. I'm really not worried.



> No calling in on a pow day to shred, oh what you're tired from actually riding suck it up buttercup the tourists are more important, and above all else it sucks your soul dry.


I wouldn't have to call in on a good pow day they close the roads leading up to the mountain a good majority of the mornings.. so fuck tourist, I'll have the mountain to myself knowing I'll be spending those nights at a ski in/out access condo with my boss and her bf if I took a job on the mountain (but I'm going for something with higher pay first) I don't think I'll be bitching too much this season. 

Tired from riding Suck it up buttercup? You obviously don't know me very well. Ha. You're talking to the girl who held two jobs and would get on the mountain if I had time to burn between double shifts.. work 18 days straight.. ride 18 days straight and pull an all nighter catch first chair then ride till last solo because my friends were too tired and left me for the bar at noon. As far as bitching goes if there's one thing I can't stand its people who complain an entire day for shit that they do to themselves. You can say you suck at life for getting so drunk you puked your brains out right before work but after that I no longer feel sorry for you and I wouldn't expect anyone to want to listen to me complain either. 




> Always buy your pass and I mean ALWAYS regardless if it's an incentive to the job that way you have control over your pass and they can't red flag you for calling in, you get canned you still have it. Get my point?


Got it. Altho money may be pretty damn tight/non existent. haha. whatever.. I'll manage. 



> I lived in Tahoe specifically South Lake. Fuck that place it's meth, mexicans, and a retarded low wage with high cost of living. Hence why I live in Summit County higher wages, same cost of living, cheaper season pass options but that's another story.


yeah.. Maybe summit County would be a better choice.. but I really don't have the job connections and a place to couch surf for a couple weeks till I found some roomates which I already have at Tahoe.. So that leaves me with my only option of employee housing ha. a building filled with a bunch of underage sloppy ass drunk punk ass douche bags minus maybe the one or two cool people that are old enough to go to bar.. Yeah.. I'm all set with that. 



> You're the master of your destiny so do what you want and listen to people that have been there before you. I left WNY with 300 bucks to my name and a one way train ticket to Tahoe.


Done. Thanks BA.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes there are close out trees in Tahoe. Closeout is closeout. There are decent tree runs at a few resorts, but Hobo is right about the areas there. The backcountry is a little better around Tahoe for great tree riding. 

Tahoe is fun for sure. BA is dead on with the pass. Even when the highways close and the ski areas are (kind of rare, usually the lifts are closed too) open, they still need staff to run them. You being a rookie will be the person most likely to draw the short straw and have to work. Unless of course you have your own pass and can play the game how you like. Totally worth it. I've seen firsthand how the resorts hold you over a barrel with it and it's lame. 

Summit is a good alternate choice, you could bunk with BA. I think he needs a roommate...

Don't discount SLC either. Passes might cost a bit more there, but you can live in Sandy or Salt Lake proper, even Ogden. Then you have a chance at finding a more lucrative job. Rents are also way cheaper. Dawn patrols in the backcountry are common for people living in the area and still making into work by 9. I doubt you'll have that sort of job, sounds like your a days free type of girl anyway.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI I grew up in NY and lived there till I was 22. But I've also lived in and around resort towns my whole life and know how it is. 2 jobs and 18 days straight is rookie shit try 6 months 3 jobs, school, and riding every day. You do what you got to do to ride but you have some miss perceptions of what you think you'll have happen. I might be salty but I've done it all before and more than once because I've lived in a few different resort areas.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I don't work in the industry but I would choose Tahoe in an instant. Burton seems ok, but I have to agree it sounds like it could be next to no riding for few years of your time that don't get you any closer to The Dream.

At the very least, if you go to Tahoe with your buddies and work a nighshift job or a job that lets you rip 40-50 hours a week you know you won't be at the mercy of your job to ride. You might be able to convince some gear reps to let you ride as a local amateur. You can get free gear and maybe even a little scratch which will help a lot with costs. Maybe you can get a job working a shop a day or two a week.

And fuck the East Coast. If you really love it, you're going to want more than a 5 or 6 month season.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Yes there are close out trees in Tahoe. Closeout is closeout. There are decent tree runs at a few resorts, but Hobo is right about the areas there. The backcountry is a little better around Tahoe for great tree riding.
> 
> Tahoe is fun for sure. BA is dead on with the pass. Even when the highways close and the ski areas are (kind of rare, usually the lifts are closed too) open, they still need staff to run them. You being a rookie will be the person most likely to draw the short straw and have to work. Unless of course you have your own pass and can play the game how you like. Totally worth it. I've seen firsthand how the resorts hold you over a barrel with it and it's lame.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I agree about the pass.. hopefully I won't be working for the mountain unless I have to. Luckily my friends would be my boss and she told me she gives snowboard breaks on pow days so if I absolutely have to work there I will. No way in hell would I ever be a lifty either. I could choose between guest relations/snowmaking/ or working at the ski school thats what my friends do the hiring for they also said they could get me a snowboard instructing job if I wanted.. but I can't picture any of those jobs paying well enough for the cost of living out there, and passes are cheap right? 

and what does the dawn patrol job entail? Sounds like it wouldn't be a bad gig for a day job at all. Probably would need some type of qualifications.



BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI I grew up in NY and lived there till I was 22. But I've also lived in and around resort towns my whole life and know how it is. 2 jobs and 18 days straight is rookie shit try 6 months 3 jobs, school, and riding every day. You do what you got to do to ride but you have some miss perceptions of what you think you'll have happen. I might be salty but I've done it all before and more than once because I've lived in a few different resort areas.


No I know, I wasn't trying to one up anybody. I was just making a point that I can handle my own without getting worked after a little bit of riding. We can all sleep when we're dead right? 

The thing I think is going to suck which maybe I'm wrong? but there isn't any night riding out there is there..

just curious what miss perceptions do you think I have.. just so I know. Because basically no matter what I decide to do sounds to me as tho you believe it's a fail/fail scenerio.

Yeah I didn't know you grew up in NY good to know.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> And fuck the East Coast. If you really love it, you're going to want more than a 5 or 6 month season.


YESSSS!!! Thank you. More like 3 months with 2 months of pre/late season bullet proof hardpack/corn ribbons and chunder


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Karasene said:


> and what does the dawn patrol job entail? Sounds like it wouldn't be a bad gig for a day job at all. Probably would need some type of qualifications.


Dawn Patrol as in touring. Waking up at 3 AM to be on the skin track by 3:30 and then riding in the backcountry. Making it to work 45 minutes away is always difficult but the grin on your face from deep turns as the sun rises is priceless. I wish it was a job since it is a lot of work skinning in a hurry, but it is totally worth it.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Dawn Patrol as in touring. Waking up at 3 AM to be on the skin track by 3:30 and then riding in the backcountry. Making it to work 45 minutes away is always difficult but the grin on your face from deep turns as the sun rises is priceless. I wish it was a job since it is a lot of work skinning in a hurry, but it is totally worth it.


oh haha I gotcha. Dawn patrols.. something non existent where I live. ha. Niiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck night riding it's not when you want to ride unless you're going to lap a park and the sun hasn't baked the snow all day turning it into boiler plate when it dips for the day. I've gone night riding I think maybe 2 times in the last 6 years because it's not worth it. Although Boreal I've heard is actually fun at night during parts of the season when the air temps are a bit warmer which is one of the bigger differences between CO and Tahoe.

I think your biggest miss perception is that you think just because the pass, road, whatever is closed you won't have to work. That happened to me up in WA all the time the west side off the pass would be closed for like 5 hours I'd be at work sitting around with my thumb in my ass. Moved to CO pass in to town was closed, airport closed, no way to get in or out of town, still had to go to work every fucking day and watch price is right and Aspen Extreme. The other thing you're not realizing is promises from "friends". These are like 90% of the time a crock of shit about what they promise you with jobs I've learned that one first hand. Rarely do you get a friend boss that's like oh you can do this or do that blah blah blah. It's more like maybe once in a blue moon it happens.

I don't think it's a fail/fail situation I just think you need to educate yourself more on what you can expect out of what's happening. I have no regrets for leaving NY on a one way train to Tahoe years ago with 300 bucks to my name. Best thing I ever did but I also knew that snowboarding was and is what I'll always do from an early age which is why I work in this industry. I'm giving you my honest insight about what is wrong with snowboarding and why this industry sucks. You love snowboarding that's obvious I'm warning you not to work in it because it can make you salty towards snowboarding which is why I have always had a fuck it attitude so I don't get burnt on it.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck night riding it's not when you want to ride unless you're going to lap a park and the sun hasn't baked the snow all day turning it into boiler plate when it dips for the day. I've gone night riding I think maybe 2 times in the last 6 years because it's not worth it. Although Boreal I've heard is actually fun at night during parts of the season when the air temps are a bit warmer which is one of the bigger differences between CO and Tahoe.
> 
> I think your biggest miss perception is that you think just because the pass, road, whatever is closed you won't have to work. That happened to me up in WA all the time the west side off the pass would be closed for like 5 hours I'd be at work sitting around with my thumb in my ass. Moved to CO pass in to town was closed, airport closed, no way to get in or out of town, still had to go to work every fucking day and watch price is right and Aspen Extreme. The other thing you're not realizing is promises from "friends". These are like 90% of the time a crock of shit about what they promise you with jobs I've learned that one first hand. Rarely do you get a friend boss that's like oh you can do this or do that blah blah blah. It's more like maybe once in a blue moon it happens.
> 
> I don't think it's a fail/fail situation I just think you need to educate yourself more on what you can expect out of what's happening. I have no regrets for leaving NY on a one way train to Tahoe years ago with 300 bucks to my name. Best thing I ever did but I also knew that snowboarding was and is what I'll always do from an early age which is why I work in this industry. I'm giving you my honest insight about what is wrong with snowboarding and why this industry sucks. You love snowboarding that's obvious I'm warning you not to work in it because it can make you salty towards snowboarding which is why I have always had a fuck it attitude so I don't get burnt on it.


You are awesome. Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> You are awesome. Thanks


So what you're saying is you don't want me to kick you out of bed.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck night riding it's not when you want to ride unless you're going to lap a park and the sun hasn't baked the snow all day turning it into boiler plate when it dips for the day. I've gone night riding I think maybe 2 times in the last 6 years because it's not worth it. Although Boreal I've heard is actually fun at night during parts of the season when the air temps are a bit warmer which is one of the bigger differences between CO and Tahoe.
> 
> I think your biggest miss perception is that you think just because the pass, road, whatever is closed you won't have to work. That happened to me up in WA all the time the west side off the pass would be closed for like 5 hours I'd be at work sitting around with my thumb in my ass. Moved to CO pass in to town was closed, airport closed, no way to get in or out of town, still had to go to work every fucking day and watch price is right and Aspen Extreme. The other thing you're not realizing is promises from "friends". These are like 90% of the time a crock of shit about what they promise you with jobs I've learned that one first hand. Rarely do you get a friend boss that's like oh you can do this or do that blah blah blah. It's more like maybe once in a blue moon it happens.
> 
> I don't think it's a fail/fail situation I just think you need to educate yourself more on what you can expect out of what's happening. I have no regrets for leaving NY on a one way train to Tahoe years ago with 300 bucks to my name. Best thing I ever did but I also knew that snowboarding was and is what I'll always do from an early age which is why I work in this industry. I'm giving you my honest insight about what is wrong with snowboarding and why this industry sucks. You love snowboarding that's obvious I'm warning you not to work in it because it can make you salty towards snowboarding which is why I have always had a fuck it attitude so I don't get burnt on it.


Damn, that's heart.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying is you don't want me to kick you out of bed.


Not unless you plan on sleeping with out any sheets.. and making me a sandwich.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww someones bitter they've been bumped out of bed.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Fuck the sandwich, if I had to sleep with BA that bitch would be making me a turkey dinner.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No dudes in the love chateau.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

if you don't have a specific reason to stay on the east coast i say go for it. however, the burton job will probably be a better job reference. if it's a company you want to stay with, check out the burton job listings. if you want to go out west you might have luck at one of their flagship stores? this would be a very difficult decision to make myself, mainly since you can get a seasonal job out west or the possibility of a career here. if you're ready to settle down a little, burton might be better.

off topic, but how do you like maine? i'm going there on vacation for the first time at the end of the month. anything cool to do there?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ When you have some life experience you can probably weigh in on this but you still have mommy and daddy paying for everything.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ When you have some life experience you can probably weigh in on this but you still have mommy and daddy paying for everything.


HAHA Ouch... Way to state the facts :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ When you have some life experience you can probably weigh in on this but you still have mommy and daddy paying for everything.


my parents make me pay for my food, the reason i got a job. i'm actually looking into being emancipated since they would then be forced by the court to give me some money. i can get health insurance through my work, and i know a kid that just got an apartment and needs a roommate. i can easily afford my share of the rent/utilities.

i have some life experience, and i think my previous statement proves that i am better at handling money than the person who got on a train with $300 to their name.

seriously, is this hate on spaz day or something? i was just messing with you before, chill. admittingly, this probably isn't an area of expertise for me but i thought it couldn't hurt to help her out. if what i said is total nonsense, please correct me.

edit: okay, well i think i'll beat you to the punch and discredit my statement about the good job reference from burton. i was looking at this from the standpoint of having a big company on her resume, but as you said customer service isn't really something that stands out. i retract that part of my statement.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

0 life experience like I said.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Listen to BA with regard to working for a resort.
> 
> If riding is what is important to you, consider places that are more off the beaten path then places like Tahoe. Some of the areas in the Salt Lake City region offer mind blowing terrain and snow conditions without being touron meccas. Same thing in Colorado if you get away from the trendy resorts.


Thanks snowolf.. yeah I'm sure you're right about there being better areas to go for the riding alone. I'm just going to the area that seems to have the biggest support group when I get there. There's at least 10 of us from the east that are planning on moving or already do live there.. so I feel better knowing I'll have plenty of living options when I get there. 

Maybe I'll meet some people and end up somewhere different the following season. Alaska maybe? Baker?

As far as the "friend manager" advice never actually working out. I think I fell into the the 5% of times when it actually will. My friends who manage guest services and the ski school (they're a couple and both do the hiring) told me just yesterday if I just work one or two days around xmas she'll give me a pass for the season but not actually hire me so I can look for a night job and keep the pass. 

The details I guess aren't really all that important I was just focusing more on the decision making. But I'm set on Tahoe! 

I'll see you guys out this this winter!




SPAZ said:


> off topic, but how do you like maine? i'm going there on vacation for the first time at the end of the month. anything cool to do there?


 Maine is kinda awesomely boring. lol Depends on what you guys are planning on doing.

You should definelty come white water rafting! That's what keeps me here. Living right off the river and working for the rafting companies has made this a great summer! You can't beat the people you meet here either. I live 100 yrds away from the apalachian trail met a guy my age yesterday who started in Georgia back in April. Walked 2000 miles. I could probably get you a discount on a rafting trip also. 

Bar Harbor and Acadia National park are really pretty. Lots of lobstering and rocky ocean shores with a 2000ft mountain you can drive up over looking the ocean. Portland and freeport are "eh" fun for college students and people who like to go shopping. 

But yeah not a ton of things going on araound here.. its more of a getaway and go camping meca for people who want to look for moose.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say you're fine with Tahoe. You're friends work at Alpine right? If so that means you'll either be living around Tahoe City or Truckee. If you are local that is. Great area. Better than South Lake imo, but there are probably less employment opportunities there too. Still, jobs are going to be more plentiful than some off the radar spot like Crested Butte or Telluride. 

Tahoe is pretty outstanding overall. Great year round stuff there. Rafting, climbing, mountain biking, hiking, playing on the lake, etc. You're also going to learn what a true powder feeding frenzy is. Especially if you spend anytime at Squaw, which I do recommend.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been to Northstar and Sierra, but squaw is next on the list I hear it's one of the better ones in the area


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Squaw is a world class resort and one of the most gnarly mountains around. N* and Sierra have their charms but they are not nearly at the level of Squaw.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Squaw is a world class resort and one of the most gnarly mountains around. N* and Sierra have their charms but they are not nearly at the level of Squaw.


Sure, get me all gassed up on Squaw while it's the middle of summer :laugh:

Is it winter yet?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Maine is kinda awesomely boring. lol Depends on what you guys are planning on doing.
> 
> You should definelty come white water rafting! That's what keeps me here. Living right off the river and working for the rafting companies has made this a great summer! You can't beat the people you meet here either. I live 100 yrds away from the apalachian trail met a guy my age yesterday who started in Georgia back in April. Walked 2000 miles. I could probably get you a discount on a rafting trip also.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i would definitely be interested in white water rafting if it was within decent distance from us! My relatives house we're staying at has a boat and is on a lake, I was planning on doing a lot of tubing. Maybe learning wakeboarding?

I wanted to see Bar Harbor, but I think we are too inland for that. That walk sounds insane, I would totally ditch school for that :laugh:


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

Argo said:


> Portland, pretty much the same deal as seattle but Mt Hood is closer and there is year round boarding there. I could live 30 minutes from town and 30 minutes from Meadows if I went to a town in between. I visit hood a couple times a year in June/July for HCSC for my son.... The summer life up here is amazing and if colorado is not what we dreamed in another 12 months I will move up to the portland area to try it out up there. Hiking is amazing in the PNW in summer, white water trips are awesome, it is a lot more humid than colorado but also quite a bit cooler overall, summer temps in the mountains in CO seem to get up to around 80.... in the area between portland and hood it is like 65, 75 TOPS.... it rains more too but I dont believe the myths of 300 days of clouds/rain a year...


believe the myth... Portland is awesome in that it offers everything outdoors all year round but 300 days of wet/cool weather is a sure thing. however, the summer is 2-3 months of straight sunshine. 

Mt Hood is pretty legit. only have a half season there so far but I really enjoy riding there mid-week. Just bought my season pass last week and looking forward to opening day. 

As BA said, if you work for any resort they will OWN you! My first season out west was at Mammoth and when I got the job working at a slopeside cafe I was under the impression I would be riding atleast 4 days a week.. HA! from Christmas until end of Feb. I worked six days a week, but only 38 hours in those six days (they will not let you work more than 40 hours).. they let you out at 3:00 on weekends sometimes but the weekends there were so ridiculously packed it wasnt worth gearing up to ride for 30 minutes. I got lucky and talked my boss into letting me come in at 10 a couple days a week so I could get first chair and ride 2 hours before starting work. Ended up getting a second job at a restaurant 3-4 nights a week to supplement the $120 I made from the resort each week. Called in sick on big pow day and guess what? RED_FLAGGED! all the way to the chair and they told me I couldnt ride. I watched many a storm/epic pow day through the windows of the cafe, with tourists from LA coming in covered in snow bitching at me to hurry up with their fucking garlic fries.

I do reccommend a season or two living at a resort but just take all this good advice. Stay away from resort jobs and work at night at a bar or restaurant (some of the servers/bartenders I worked with were making close to $500/night in tips during peak season and riding every day). Or try finding something that you could grow in if you decide to stick around a while.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey thanks for your advice. I already know about mountain jobs. I would never work on mountain doing anything but working in a nice restaurant.

I posted this a while ago so my plans have changed since then. 
I'm planning on heading up to Anchorage, Alaska in November. Talked to HR @ Alyeska Resort last week. I'm most likely going to be working dinner in one of the nicer restaurants on property. But Thanks


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

wow alaska riding should be great they get alot of powwww ! So I guess that means you're not going to Tahoe or you will later in the season


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Karasene said:


> I'm planning on heading up to Anchorage, Alaska in November.


Better stay until April!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> Better stay until April!


QFT, though I would say stay through May...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh that's awesome news. Yeah I was checking out the Double Musky's website a few weeks ago. Good to know they are always packed. I do need a pass.. was hoping the resort restaurants would sustain me in tips. But I never thought of the option of instructing and working off mountain.. I think I'd like instructing a couple days a week.. I could never do it full time tho. I wouldn't make enough money lol. 

Thanks for the recommendation. I will have to see what unfolds! Let me know when you're in the area. It'd be an honor to do a line or two one day. Thanks Wolfie.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sort of OT, but to the last few posts, even locals in the Denver area pick up jobs for vail resorts (includes colorado ski & golf, breeze rentals and several other big retailers, all the resorts) or echo or loveland just 1 day a week for pass and gear benny's.

perfect storm: work 4-7 nights a week, ride 7 days a week teaching 2 at the most. have to guess that in Alaska there are going to be alot of days where u are prepared to instruct and the only thing around is a bunch of snow and reindeer. shucks you'll just have to go enjoy it without a class!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

BA is totally right about all points regarding working at a resort. Roads closed? Too bad. The resort I worked at wouldn't accept any excuse except death for even being late, much less calling in. I was an instructor too, as well as working with the race team, and relative to the other workers we're treated "well" and I still got shit on a lot.

I wouldn't say South Lake is as bad as he makes it out to be. It's not a bad town but it's a typical CA resort area with casinos. Rents are a bit higher and pay is a bit low. "Poverty with a view" is a common saying there. I don't mind it but it's not for everyone. 

If you don't have to work full-time you could try getting a part-time gig at a resort. Not all resorts are cool with that but some are. 

If you actually want to ride a ton, don't get a job at the resort.

Oh, and SLT and the resorts down there can get very crowded. I always try to ride midweek and that helps a bunch, but fuck riding on the weekends.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to comment on the Tahoe negativity for anyone else reading this who may be contemplating a move. Don't read too much into it. There is a reason everyone I meet moved here for 1 season and never left. I have lived in Utah, ridden CO and spent some time there... there is nowhere else I'd rather be than right here in Tahoe. 300 days of sunshine, 2-3 ft dumps regularly, awesome spring riding, over a dozen resorts to choose from. Oh yeah, and there's that turquoise/blue lake with sandy beaches we have the other half of the year. Mexicans? Sure, it is California. If you're a racist then maybe you'll have a problem with it. I find them to be some of the nicest people around... and they cook amazing food. Meth? Not sure about that. There is very little crime around here and no neighborhoods I would be scared to walk through at night... and yes, I live on the south shore. We have poor people here... we also have a house currently on the market for 75 million (not to mention 100's of homes in the 20-30 million range). We have everything in between and I love it. If you're looking for a high end snobby scene, I'm sure you can find it here, but maybe it would be easier in Aspen. If you're looking for great riding, great vibes, and the most mind-blowing scenery in the west, I'd suggest Tahoe. Does this look like meth country?


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna miss Tahoe...

If you check out the snowfall averages in Summit County, you'll see that some of the resorts in Tahoe have roughly double the snowfall every year (Snowmass vs Kirkwood, for example). I think the CO ski season lasts longer though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you get to know a resort (and backcountry) powder sticks around for days. There are some resorts in the Front Range where you can reliably find powder shots 4-5 days after a storm. It just doesn't do that in California. Even the bc is cooked after about a week. So yin/yang. Season has started here already and it'll run until June sometime. 

I did Tahoe for 5 seasons, and while the snowfall was much higher, I get way more powder days here. 4ft snows are pretty rare though, and the cliff hucking is much better in Cali. It just is.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

RVM said:


> I'm gonna miss Tahoe...
> 
> If you check out the snowfall averages in Summit County, you'll see that some of the resorts in Tahoe have roughly double the snowfall every year (Snowmass vs Kirkwood, for example). I think the CO ski season lasts longer though.


Sierra cement / Bro town

CO. takes this round.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

connections for work in Tahoe? no brainer. You can always work for the B later. Get off the ice coast for a change of pace.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah my connections are at a stand still... My friends both manage at Alpine Meadows which was just bought out by Squaw, with the ownership change everyone is in limbo wondering if they still have a job.. so not sure if I can get a season pass for 2 days worth of work until I hear back from them. 

Call me crazy but I'm considering putting my car payments on a 0%APR credit which I have and haven't touched put it in storage for the winter and hop a plane to Alaska.. couch surf and see what happens.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Debt is fun!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

The car's almost paid off anyway.
Plan on being out of debt next summer. If plan A, B or C fails.. there's always selling meth or working the pole.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I vote for the pole. It's legal. You can post pics if you like...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a pole you can work.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ha, i love the creepiness that people who arent part of this forum but still read it must experience.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I support this idea fully! 

Alpine Meadows, by the way, is a very fun mountain.



Karasene said:


> Yeah my connections are at a stand still... My friends both manage at Alpine Meadows which was just bought out by Squaw, with the ownership change everyone is in limbo wondering if they still have a job.. so not sure if I can get a season pass for 2 days worth of work until I hear back from them.
> 
> Call me crazy but I'm considering putting my car payments on a 0%APR credit which I have and haven't touched put it in storage for the winter and hop a plane to Alaska.. couch surf and see what happens.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Alright I have been thrown about 3 different curve balls... and if people on this forum haven't figured out that I never have a game plan by now then I'm sorry.. but I am definitely a girl who never knows what I'm about to do tomorrow until I wake up.. 

here's my options.. 

VOTE: Big Sky, Tahoe, Alaska, Winter road trip, or Gunstock NH.....

What would you choose...?
Big Sky, Montana- Small town.. know 3 good friends there who need a roomate and two who work at Big Sky.. might be hard to find work? Epic mountain. Need a pass. 

Tahoe- Would leave for a road trip next week for a job fair Nov. 11th, know 7 good friends to couch surf and some looking for roomates. Need to get a pass somehow.

Alaska- Would have to leave car behind if it doesn't sell.. Anchorage has a transit. Have a part time winter job helping out with back country film/photography for a friends company working with pro snowmobilers. Would have couches to sleep on need to find an apartment. Restaurants are always hiring. Amount of riding might be less? More hiking BC opps. 

Winter road trip- Became friends with a girl on SBF.com. Invited me to join her and another chick on a snowboard trip cross country. Leave the day after xmas.. driving to CO.. stay and ride Breck/Aspen (buy epic pass/tix).. drive to SLC.. do some splitboarding.. drive to Tahoe.. stay there till April.. come home. Maybe look for work in Tahoe for the rest of the season. Would have to continue saving money here the next two months.

Gunstock NH-Live with parents, save more money.. Ride everyday this season without question.. give season pass to BFF Kelsey Yelle. Get her into snowboarding.. Ride Stowe with Burton crew friends.. ride Sunday River/Sugarloaf with Sunday/Sugarlaof friends Ride Loon/Waterville with Loon/Waterville friends. 

Funds: +/- $3,000 (+$2,500 credit as a back up)

I can't think straight.. I need help choosing.. otherwise I'll miss good opportunity stressing about it and will end up staying here. Come on guys I know you give good advice.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

go to Alaska.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Alaska. Do it


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you looking to make the move permanent or for a season?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

My vote goes for the road trip, that would be the winter of a lifetime.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tijuanna donkey show!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Save up and *GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE EAST COAST.*

Enough with the little trips out west, make it permanent. 

I would either suck it up and stay, working multiple jobs to get enough money to find a home out west. Or just do it now with whatever cash you have. 

Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Karasene said:


> Alright I have been thrown about 3 different curve balls... and if people on this forum haven't figured out that I never have a game plan by now then I'm sorry.. but I am definitely a girl who never knows what I'm about to do tomorrow until I wake up..
> 
> here's my options..
> 
> ...


AK work in film would not start until the spring, so............don't stay in NH. Get the fuck out now.

Chicks and

TAHOE


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe sleep on it? Tahoe is way expensive to live at though, and if anything the road trip would be the best because you get a little bit of everything! But whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> and to think the kid in st. louis working the late shift at white castle hates life...
> 
> how about this: sorry but now i'm sick of reading this spoiled ass thread. maybe its because its been a long day and i've had a few beers, but "OH NO! which awesome choice will i choose?" here's some advice "GET BENT".
> 
> ...


I remember my first beer :cheeky4:

But seriously...what? It's not like she was just handed these opportunities.


----------



## butteryNS (Oct 18, 2011)

i live out here and Tahoe is my local area and i have to say this area is by far the best mountains ive been to. there are so many different places to choose from and all of them are amazing. Alpine Meadows is probably my favorite, its like the best kept secret in Tahoe, everyone usually sticks to Northstar or Squaw. there is also way more places such as:

Northstar at Tahoe
Squaw Valley
Apline Meadows
Heavenly
Homewood
Sugarbowl
Boreal

and im sure im missing a couple.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> and to think the kid in st. louis working the late shift at white castle hates life...
> 
> how about this: sorry but now i'm sick of reading this spoiled ass thread. maybe its because its been a long day and i've had a few beers, but "OH NO! which awesome choice will i choose?" here's some advice "GET BENT".
> 
> ...


WTF do you think a forum is for? Sorry if you were that kid in St Louis at one point. Most people have to do some time before they get to live their dream. Karasene is following her own. It's a big decision. She's looking for some advice. Misinformation does seem to be your specialty. It's obvious you don't have a ton of experience with the Colorado resorts or any of the others out west. You could stand to learn a lot from the members of this board, but I doubt you'll listen. A good portion here have gone to spots that make anything you find at a resort in the front range look like a joke. It takes experience, knowledge, and someone who is willing to share. Somehow I don't think you would ride all that well in wildsnow anyway.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Karasene said:


> Alright I have been thrown about 3 different curve balls... and if people on this forum haven't figured out that I never have a game plan by now then I'm sorry.. but I am definitely a girl who never knows what I'm about to do tomorrow until I wake up..
> 
> here's my options..
> 
> ...


You have friends in Big Sky? I'd say go for that. Montana has killer riding. Alaska is arguably the best place in the world. If you can get to the terrain. There is also a daylight factor mid winter. Not a lot of it for a month or two. No doubt you'd be happy there, just some things to think about. At Big Sky, you'll have killer terrain and good snow fall. Don't forget the amazing terrain in Canada is just a few hours north of you. Rogers Pass, maybe the best backcountry pass in the world, I believe is something like 5 hours from there. If you get there soon, you should be able to find some employment in Bozeman. It's a big enough town. You're a young lady, I'm sure employment won't be terrible. There has to be a waiting tables or slinging drinks job around somewhere. Maybe a shop, or better. The only drag about Montana is the grizzly's come spring. They are a serious threat, but if you learn how to handle it, you shouldn't have a problem either. Kodiaks are somewhat of a problem in Alaska too. In Montana you'll have a fairly close proximity hours wise, to varied terrain that is some of the best in the world. Find your favorite flavor.

If you decide on the Colorado/Utah road trip. We should talk. Aspen is on a separate pass then the Epic and it's pricey. I doubt you will want to cough up the $1200 plus for a season pass there. It's also nearly $100 a day. If you've read around the forum though, I think you know that I do a tiny bit of splitboarding all over. Berthoud Pass is world class, Vail and Loveland passes are fun too. Rocky Mountain National park is Alaska in Colorado. More backcountry riding options here than just about anywhere. I scored a lot of extra time off this winter. Do some days here, then head to Utah. I've been chatting with Snowvols about going out and getting Utarded with him and the other splitters on this forum that live there. We could probably make it a mini meet or sorts. Splitboarding of course. I pretty much consider any snowboarding vacation where I don't ride a lift a big win. It's my preference.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just to add what killclimb said. If you do the road trip you can travel around and figure out what city/terrain you like the best so you can do a permanent move. Dang if you guys go somewhere in CO and split around I might have to meet you guys somewhere since I wanna ride some stuff out of state this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Just to add what killclimb said. If you do the road trip you can travel around and figure out what city/terrain you like the best so you can do a permanent move. Dang if you guys go somewhere in CO and split around I might have to meet you guys somewhere since I wanna ride some stuff out of state this year.


For sure man. I've got spare bedrooms a plenty. A Utah/Colorado roadtrip/meet would be a blast...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Hard choice, I would go for Alaska if you're looking for a once-in-a-lifetime experience, though it probably won't be a very stable environment. Big Sky would be the most stable, but finding a job in those small towns is difficult, I live in a town that is pretty similar to Big Sky's environment.

The roadtrip would be a good way to get better idea of where you want to go long-term before you just suddenly make a move.

Whatever you do, don't stay on the East Coast. You obviously have the passion to make the change so don't waste it waiting.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> WTF do you think a forum is for? Sorry if you were that kid in St Louis at one point. Most people have to do some time before they get to live their dream. Karasene is following her own. It's a big decision. She's looking for some advice. Misinformation does seem to be your specialty. It's obvious you don't have a ton of experience with the Colorado resorts or any of the others out west. You could stand to learn a lot from the members of this board, but I doubt you'll listen. A good portion here have gone to spots that make anything you find at a resort in the front range look like a joke. It takes experience, knowledge, and someone who is willing to share. Somehow I don't think you would ride all that well in wildsnow anyway.


sorry i meant to be a little more tongue in cheek and apologetic about it. some sarcasm too. anyway of course the thread is good. i am pretty new, trying to learn alot, i feel like i barely got my feet wet and want to just soak it up. being on this forum has been a great way to learn from people who know 100X more than i do, and its rewarding to offer 2c when its all i got and someone appreciates it.

(sorry i'm not into misinformation, happy to retract)

prolly shouldnt have posted when i did, i think it was the end of a long day, but whatever, its not like i can't delete it.

i was trying to make a different point, but being an asshole got in the way :cheeky4:

Kera's got some good options, maybe missing so many seasons during my 20's just makes me a jealous bastard.

follow your heart/gut imo.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sometimes it's better just to ignore what you don't like. It's a forum and it's going to have a junk show. The shit I deal with...

Karasene has been bringing the stoke. There is no doubt her heart is into snowboarding and she's earned the respect of most of the long time members of this forum. Girl gets after it.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey appreciate it killclimbz:thumbsup:

You guys rock. These post are exactly what I was looking for. I would have never realized that Big Sky has a bear threat if it weren't for this thread :laugh: Not that that would stop me I don't think. 

On the plus side I've narrowed it down to AK or a roadtrip.. but the roadtrip would be on my own and I'd plan on leaving for CO next week.. living there till Feb.. then going to SLC then Tahoe. (Guess since my friends work at Big Sky maybe I could go there to visit too.. they'll have passes for me I'm sure.) I will definitely keep in touch if this happens, Snowvols and burritoandsnow were talking about showing me some spots over in SLC when I pass through. It'd be sick if we could all get together for a mini meet. Pretty exciting stuff.

I'm going to sleep on AK another night or so.. just got off the phone with the guy who is giving me the part time media prod gig, he is a rep for avalon7 also. Said he's friends with the regional manager of Zumiez who wants to hire me if I do go at decent pay.. so at least I know I have a job waiting.. and I have plenty of places to crash for a while with out stressing too much about a place until I get settled. But think I'm leaning towards the road trip. 

Anyway much appreciated you guys. With out a doubt I'm most definitely planning on getting the *HELL OUTTA HERE* by the end of next week


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I still vote Tijuanna Donkey Show!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Alaska has a bear threat too, Kodiak grizzlies are far larger than the ones found in Montana. 

There is a bear threat in Colorado, Utah, and California too. Black bears. Which are most like to run from you vs a confrontation. Unless you accidentally corner some cubs. In California, the biggest worry is one of those fuckers breaking into your car and ripping the living shit out of it. 

Sounds like your road trip is a more of where to live for most of a season. Now is definitely the time to get out here as if you wait any longer it's going to get super tough.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The good thing about here and the bear threat is that the bears are primarily up north in the Uinta Mountains. This is a little ways away from SLC and the resorts. The touring is supposed to be phenomenal in the Uinta's but it is much more remote than the Wasatch.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Uintas look pretty rad. From what I've seen most people use sleds then tour once they are back there. There is a group on splitboard.com that set up a big canvas mine camp style tent back there every season.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

How bad can a bear threat be in winter?? Do most of them not hibernate? Interesting. 

Yeah it's going to be all new to me. I'm sure things will fall into place as they come up. I'm mostly going to try and live on the road 50% of the season.. Offering to rent out a couch here or there when the time comes. Another girl member introduced me to a babysitting site that is extremely popular with the moms. $12/hr under the table work looks like an easy find no matter what location I choose. So Maybe travel back and forth a bit around CO before I head out. We'll see. Definitely want to experience what the midwest is all about and learn as much as possible this season.

I'm curious.. I plan on doing some bc aroud SLC either with you guys off this forum or with the guys that coach/guide down in SA who I rode with this summer (and CO too if I end up meeting the right people).. Do you know if there any such thing as renting Peips,shovel, probe.. or will I have to invest in that as soon as possible.. gear and the pass is going to cut my cash down in half before I take off.. I'll make it work tho.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You can rent everything but how many days are you planning on getting in the BC? Of course you want all of your gear if you are going out so it might be cheaper to buy. It will add up quickly just pending on how many days you are getting if you rent. Since you will also have to rent slowshoes or a split pending what you are doing. If you are here on a weekend I am up for every day I don't work. Dumb cubicle jobs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bears are definitely not a threat in winter. It was more of a warning if you decide to stick around in any one spot. Which it seems a lot of people end up doing. They do start appearing in the spring and are always a summer/fall problem. Easy to deal with actually. You just have to be "bear aware" is all.

As far as beacons go, you can look around on craigslist and such for a used one. Make sure you get to test it against another beacon to make sure it's transmitting and receiving properly. Especially if it is a few years old. 

If you come out to the Colorado Summit county area, you are welcome to join in on some tours with us. I have a couple of buddies who are splitters that live in Summit. Colorado is definitely a place that is well recommended to get a tour from people who know the terrain. I am also typically a weekend warrior, but I do a lot of mid week powder days too. So it shouldn't be hard to meet up. 

Also, if it was me, I'd just go all in and get a split, beacon, shovel, probe. Full kit. The bc is always free and it's ridiculously easy to find partners at the hot spots like Berthoud Pass. I have no problems and I am one big ugly dude. A young pretty girl is not going to have any problems finding partners for riding in the bc. 

Then you can work out the pass thing. Get an abasin bonus pass or something like that. Resorts are fun, but the backcountry terrain you can ride around here is 10X better than any free ride terrain at any of the resorts.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Bear mugged me and took my wallet last time I was out west. By time I canceled my credit cards he'd rung up all sorts of charges for mail order honey and picnic baskets.

Now I am much more careful about which bear neighborhoods I go into by myself.


----------

